# Plex Cloud on Tivo Bolt



## Goodbar_x (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi All, when I try the new Plex Cloud on my Tivo Bolt, I just get an "Unable to connect to Plex Cloud" message, it provides a link saying that the device must be on the list of devices that can do a secure connection. I see Tivo Series 6 on that list, but not the Bolt. Has anyone gotten Plex Cloud to work? I have been accessing the Bolt thru my Mini's as well, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Goodbar_x (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok, it turns out Plex Cloud works directly on my Bolt, but not on any of my Mini's connected to the Bolt. Bah!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bolt is a Series 6. Mini is a Series 4.


----------



## Goodbar_x (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Dan - Next question, when do the Series 6 Mini's come out


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We don't know. The Mini is really long in the tooth. Most of us expected a new Mini last year, and it never happened.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Goodbar_x said:


> Ok, it turns out Plex Cloud works directly on my Bolt, but not on any of my Mini's connected to the Bolt. Bah!


I have Plex built into my Netgear Router, and it works on my Bolt Roamio and any Mini. (I do have to do one registration of the Mini.) I store my movies on a 120Gb SSD drive plug into a USB3 router port. as each movie takes less then 2 Gb in H.264, I have not tried to move a BD movie over to see the difference.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

You will need to change a setting in your plex server to allow non-secure connections if you want to use the mini with it for now.


----------



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> You will need to change a setting in your plex server to allow non-secure connections if you want to use the mini with it for now.


Why can't we all have a 78 TB Bolt like JCTHORNE?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Oh, I need to update my tag line...


----------



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> Oh, I need to update my tag line...


No you don't. 
Tivo needs to update the Bolt.


----------



## oldmike50 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have seen elsewhere too that the Bolt needs to have it set to allow insecure connections, but cannot find that setting anywhere. A hint please!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Plex Cloud works fine on my Bolts (no changes). But that setting you're referring to is in the TiVo Plex app under Settings, not the TiVo itself.


----------

